# Horse cut by wire fence! Help!



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just yesterday I went to the barn I board my horse at, and found my horse limping on her hind leg in the field. I brought her in and found 3 horizontal cuts in her leg, a small one on top, a medium-deep one in middle, and a very deep one on bottom. I ran a hose over the cuts(they were covered in mud), put some mild antibiotic on them, then put her in her stall while I checked the field. Upon inspecting the fence, I found one of the wires on the fence split and about 6 feet of it was strung across the field. I never have liked wire fences and have recommended that the owner get wood fences multiple times, but he seems to show no interest in putting in new fences. Anyways, the top cut is healing fine, but the bottom 2 are not in good condition. Her entire leg is swollen and the bottom cuts are releasing some puss. I have been cleaning it multiple times daily, with a combination of water, peroxide, neosporin, and a bright yellow antibiotic. I didn't know if anyone had any ideas on how to get rid of the swelling. It seems like infection has already set in, and the only medicines I have are to prevent infection, not get rid of it. The 2 deepest cuts are not sealing up, so I continue to have to rinse hem at least 5 times a day. Any help? I might be able to post photos if needed.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Peroxide is not good to use. Your horse needs to be seen by a vet as any infection needs special care. If there is any injury to the bone it could be really bad.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

soak it in soapy water for 20 minutes then rinse it well, if you can't soak it hose it for 20 minutes.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is the yellow stuff you are putting on Fura-Zone? That's what my vet recommends for wounds. If it is infected you need to have a vet look at it. Especially if it has a smell to it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You should probably have a vet out to take a look at it. It's too late to stitch up now. But that will lead to an easier chance of her to develop an infection. She may need to be started on a round of antibiotics. Does she seem in pain at all? Bute will help with that.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

From your description of the wounds and the treatment you have provided/have available the only answer is VET, preferably yesterday.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a photo of the cuts. After taking these we put neosporin on her leg and put some gauze on it. I did not wrap her leg, because someone told me that if it swells more the wrap could cut of circulation. 









Here's a photo of her leg swelling. In case you can't tell, it's the one on the left(you should able to tell though). This is the worst injury I've ever had with a horse, which is a real blessing, but puts me in a situation where I don't know what to do. Would calling the vet be considered over reacting? I've heard of people dealing with injuries worst than this at home and never needing a vet. Thanks to the people who posted above. I will stop using peroxide and the soonest I can get her to the vet is Monday, so as long as she can wait 2 more days, I may do that.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

The one on the bottom is deeper than the picture shows. It looks like the wire actually went in her leg, then cut downward. Yes, the yellow stuff is Fura-Zone, and yes she is in pain. She isn't limping as bad now, but in order to touch it without her kicking out, I had to either ice it, or have someone feed her grain and lift her opposite leg so she couldn't kick. The leg has fever in it, and someone I talked to told me to contact the vet if she get's a fever or it swells anymore.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Bute will help with the pain & swelling. You may want to clip the hair around the wounds to keep them cleaner.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, definitely don't use Peroxide. Some vets are okay with it, but most say that it seals bacteria into the wound.

Furazone is great for wounds, but I wouldn't wrap it because of its location. Like natisha said, try to clip around the wound carefully while making sure you don't get any hair in the cut to irritate it.

Phone advice from the vet is usually free; I would call the vet regardless tomorrow and ask for his advice.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

You can make some sugardine and pack the wounds with it. You take sugar and betadine and mix it to a paste.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmarie said:


> You can make some sugardine and pack the wounds with it. You take sugar and betadine and mix it to a paste.


Ohhh! What does the sugar do? Anything special?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Ohhh! What does the sugar do? Anything special?


Sugar is great at stopping bleeding and it interferes with the bacteria somehow I'm not sure of the exact interaction, but I know it works well in really infected wounds. I pack it with sugardine and depending were the wound is I wrap it you can use maxi pads to catch the goop coming out of the wound and help the sugardine to stay in place, pantyhose work well in a pinch if you don't have vet wrap, or if you want to leave the wound open to the air they help keep the flies off during fly season.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention: If there's any discharge that drains out of it, wipe it off so it doesn't burn the skin.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

here are some links to sugardine
Use of Sugardyne or Sugardine in Horses
http://www.soundhooves.com/PDF/_Sugar_dine.pdf
Sugardine | Herbs


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks! I may try the sugars one thing and see how it works, and the panty hose idea is clever, I'm sure I'll use that in the summer. Does anyone know how vetercyn works? I'm going to tractor supply tomorrow, so I might get some if it works and they have it. Idk, Clinton Anderson advertised for it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

is the lower deeper cut on the inside of the hock where it bends? if so, those are very very hard to heal, and she should definately see a vet. They tend to open up every time a horse walks. Are you giving her antibiotics? Either in her feed or in shots? Antibiotic meds on the wound are fine, but she needs antibiotics at least for ten days after the injury and if its already infected, she may need them by IV.
Get a vet out.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

The Top one is on the inside of her hock, yes, but the. Bottom 2(the worse of the 3) are a little below her hock thank goodness. The only thing she has been ingesting is powder bute. My mom said if the swelling doesn't go down any by tomorrow we'll get some antibiotics to inject. I plan on trimming her hair around the cut ASAP, should I wrap her tail too?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I personally would give her smz's and keep it clean but left open, maybe some salve. If it's draining it's well on it's way to healing. I have seen much, much worse heal up just fine with no evidence of scarring. Theres a photo in my barn of my gelding with a torn up foreleg if you'd like to see...that healed up in about 2-3 weeks with absolutely no scarring. No wrapping, just warm compresses and cleaning daily and applying salve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Cold hose, cold hose, cold hose!!!! You can cause permanent damage to that hock with all that swelling, it can be more detrimental to your horse than the injury or the infection. You should cold hose the joint for 15 to 20 minutes at a time. She's also probably not moving around much so taking her on short grazing-walks is a good idea to get some of the swelling out too, but not too far or long because it will be uncomfortable but it's the only way to get some of that swelling moving. You should also be putting standing wraps on BOTH hind legs to prevent the swelling from dropping down into her lower leg and to support the leg that's taking on the extra load from the injured leg so she doesn't hurt that leg from overuse.

As for the cuts themselves, oozing isn't necessarily a bad thing, do not over clean the wound you can destroy the healing tissue. If what is oozing is indeed whitish and thick she needs antibiotics so that the infection doesn't spread to the joint or bone. If what is oozing is clear and yellowy it is GOOD let it ooze, let it crust, that means it is healing and cleaning it away 5 times a day is actually leaving the wounds unprotected and open for infection. You should also be cleaning with nalvasan scrub it isn't as damaging as some of the other scrubs but don't overuse it, all of these antibacterial scrubs are chemicals and can do as much damage as good and can actually slow down the healing process. If the wound is in fact pussing not just oozing, cut down to cleaning 2 times a day, cold hosing the rest of the time should be enough to keep the wounds clean.

Bute is good, make sure you are giving enough to make your horse comfortable, and that you are giving it with food, Bute can cause stomach problems with long term use and it sounds like she might need to be on it for a while.

She does need to see a vet, whether or not the wounds are infected because with wounds like that you are at risk of things like proud flesh, the wound closing improperly, or even scar tissue/scarring that could cause restricted motion of the joint if they're as deep as they look/sound and are as close to the joint as they look. The vet might also have better suggestions to get rid of the swelling around the joint (which to me would be my BIGGEST concern).

Sorry I wrote a novel but I hope this helps!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I've become a pretty big expert on barbed wire cuts now lol  as muss went through 3 electric fences, jumped a barbed wire and got caught in it after faceplanting.
Bute is your best friend. It'll keep them from being to sore and it really kept muss happy and calm. If hes in pain he may lose weight as my boy did, but you can always get that back. If theres an infection get a vet out asap! you dont want any infections getting worse, itll just make it longer to heal and can get worse quickly. Try clipping the area and washing it down with cold water twice a day, especially over the swelling parts and make it a light water running over, not a big rush of water if that makes sense. Keep him in a small paddock until it starts to get better so that he cant go too far. They dont look too bad heres a pic of muss's on the road to recovery









We used a yellow lotion spray on his cuts straight away which was really god and when they started to finally seal up we got a healing salve from Horseland tack shop that has worked wonders.
I hate barbed wire too but where i live if you find a place with wooden fences then its not an aggistment place lol


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Besides calling the vet, you should also look into getting a product such as vetericyn. I swear by that stuff. I've used it on deep wounds and scratches. It is awesome and heals them up very quickly. Plus it is in a spray and is safe for the horse. Quick, easy, and effective.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

My paint had a nasty trailer accident when I picked him up. His back leg slid under the trailer when loaded. Learned the lesson on shipping boots but he was a spur in the moment rescue.

I had my vet out and he said he just missed his lower tendon :s

I did this process for about 4 weeks he was stalled. Mind ya it took longer he was a real kicker no matter what we tried and would end up re opening it. Stitches where not option as every time he step he would rip the stitches. It really felt like a never ending battle.

1.Cold hose 15 mintues once a day.I also put anti bacterial soap in a squrt bottle and water to flush in. Than rinsed.
2.Flush wound with saline solution. Salt helps keep it dry and aids in healing.
3.Apply ointment (I forget name it was in white and yellow tube) onto square gauze pad.
4.Wrap with gauze wrap.
5.Wrap with vet wrap.
6.Wrap with pillow wrap.
7.Wrap with polo or standing bandage to reduce swelling.

Give bute

I walked him twice a day. My vet said start bandage changes every 3 days to not interfere with healing process too much. The wraps aided in swelling reduction and allowed the flesh to grow flat. Proud flesh appeared after a few weeks so I used dust it.

I would call your vet to take a look. There could be debris that rinsing with the hose did not get. My vet said be a slow and long healing process due to it being a lower leg wound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanehealing (Mar 6, 2012)

The Humane healing line of wound care products are far superior!!!!! They are the only products on the market that can actually speed up the wound recovery rate. Seriously, vetericyn doesn't hold a candle to this stuff, and they have a 100% money-back guarantee. www.humanehealing.com
http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=6179156


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for the commenting! I'm glad to say that Maddie is on the road to recovery and doing great! I tried vetericyn, and within a few days her cut was scabbing over. She had formed a very nice scab over the top, and when I turned her out for the first time in a week, she tore the scab off acting like a goof. (running, bucking, etc.) Anyways, at least I know this stuff works. Thanks for all of the other suggestions, I may try those in the future also!


----------

